# Why is Julian so popluar?



## Mokuren (Sep 2, 2013)

I just asked myself the question why is Julian so popular?

He moved into my town today and I think he isn't sweet or something... He never opens his eyes and I think that's somewhow weird. Plus they are so purple... kinda someone punched him into the face!
 Maybe I'll make a Julian giveaway ^--^

So to all Julian-fans why is he so popular? What has he? It's because he is a unicorn? I also don't get why Marshal is so popular... 
They decided both to move into my town <.< 

*I used the search function but don't found such a thread. If there is I'm sorry ;__;?*


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 2, 2013)

I like Julian, because he's a unicorn and glittery which perfectly fits the theme of my second town lol. Not sure what the hype about Marshall is about though, I think he's ugly -___- like the rest of the squirrels.


----------



## Coolio15 (Sep 2, 2013)

I think the whole unicorn thing makes people love him, but in my opinion he is one of the ugliest villagers to ever set foot in my town! Thank god he's gone now.


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree with the above. Julian's a freakin unicorn! Just like how Drago's a freakin dragon! It's so cool! Although, I dunno what's with Marshal, either. He'd kinda cute, I guess, but he's not a FREAKIN UNICORN!


----------



## Mokuren (Sep 2, 2013)

Okay he is a unicorn and yeah... but he isn't sweet or anything he looks kinda ugly because he never open his eyes and they are so violet... like someone punched him in the face ;__;


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 2, 2013)

Idk... Why are unicorns so popular anyway? Little girls (and some guys) love them, yet all I see is a  genetically weaponized horse with a sword sticking out of it's face


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 2, 2013)

I think he's popular because he's a unicorn. Kinda like how Merengue is popular because she looks like a meringue. I understand why you think it's weird that he never opens his eyes (I can't stand Baarbara because he eyes are just shadows). But, you know, Brock never opens his eyes and he's still lovable.

Marshall is probably popular because he's the only smug squirrel.


----------



## Mokuren (Sep 2, 2013)

But only because he is a horse with a horn? o.o I think Papi for example is way more cuter! And when he would have a horn he would be also so popular? Don't get it...


----------



## th8827 (Sep 2, 2013)

I think that Julian is popular because he is a Unicorn, and is riding off the popularity of MLP.

*looks at above post*

I think that Marshal is popular because he has a large amount of Sloppy furniture.


----------



## Mokuren (Sep 2, 2013)

> I think that Marshal is popular because he has a large amount of Sloppy furniture.


Really? Oo I never thought of that... I don't think people want Marshal and pay million of bells because of that. They could buy the whole sloppy set three times with the bells they spend for Marshal D:


----------



## Filly (Sep 2, 2013)

"Isn't sweet"?  Smugs are the sweetest male personality by a mile. D: Just sayin'.

I'm not crazy about Julian and Marshal either though.  Short answer is people think they're cute.  Not a whole lot to discuss there.


----------



## mayortash (Sep 2, 2013)

I think it's because he's a mythical creature. Up until now all the animals in animal crossing have been real so this is a huge step for Nintendo to make with this series.


----------



## catman_ (Sep 2, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> Really? Oo I never thought of that... I don't think people want Marshal and pay million of bells because of that. They could buy the whole sloppy set three times with the bells they spend for Marshal D:



Sloppy set would just be a plus, reducing about 8m of the cost. 

He's popular because unicorns. 

And Marshall is pretty cute though.


----------



## Mokuren (Sep 2, 2013)

> Short answer is people think they're cute. Not a whole lot to discuss there.


But why should so many people find him cute? Because someone punched Julian in the face and now they are all like awww poor Julian with horn <.< ha don't know...


----------



## Stitched (Sep 2, 2013)

I think people want Julian because he's a unicorn.  I like unicorns, too, but not for several million bells, lol.  If I got him, I'd give him away or sell him for a million.
I think Marshal's pretty cute.  If I got him, I'd keep him for a while.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Sep 2, 2013)

Lots of people love unicorns and Julian is the only unicorn. Is that answer satisfactory?


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 2, 2013)

His horn is what makes him different from other horses. For example, I'm positive Olivia and Ankha will say the exact same phrases, but people will choose Ankha over Olivia because she looks special.


----------



## rivulet (Sep 2, 2013)

Because he's a gay unicorn ovo


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 2, 2013)

rivulet said:


> Because he's a gay unicorn ovo



True, being gay makes everything better. I assume. For the fangirls, at least.


----------



## rivulet (Sep 2, 2013)

Dulcettie said:


> True, being gay makes everything better. I assume. For the fangirls, at least.



This incident made him even more popular. 

http://31.media.tumblr.com/af46d8aea8c8f115b361355eac0d5c5d/tumblr_mpdswiHWEf1qmc4vro2_1280.jpg

(Can't attach a picture because it's too big.)


----------



## InterestingOtaku (Sep 2, 2013)

*Sighs...* Ok, Ima bout to say the one thing alot of people know but nobody wants to say... Buth Julian and <Marshal are so popular possibly because they are the closest villagers that are gay. Honestly, I could be wrong. But that's what interested me in them so much. I found that cute and funny! When playing my town there was a time I had A LOT of smugs in my town. and they're not all the same and there is some variation between them, and I wouldn't be surprised if Marshal/Julian were meant to be gay, sorta like how Gracie was a male transgender.      Please Note: I'm not trying to be homophobic at all if that is how this is sounding... I am gay, soo.... XP

- - - Post Merge - - -

DX People said it while typing it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh... an d same for Ed... Ed and Julian were dating in my town X3


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Julian is so popular because he has a unique character model. Like other popular animals(Ankha, Stitches, Tangy, Coco, Shep, and Merengue, and Zucker to name a few), his model is different than the standard horse. I personally like Julian's design, as he is my favorite color and is a unicorn. His eyes kinda weirded me out, but I still enjoyed having him in my town until it was time to give him away to my best friend. Not to mention, he had quite a lovely house.

Marshall is in a similar boat. Before him(and Sheldon), there were only four male squirrels(Filbert, Ricky, Kit(who was only in Animal Forest e+), and Static. While he has a grumpy expression like Ricky, he looks far more adorable with his mouth. Not to mention, he has a nice color scheme. 

I think for the most part, people prefer the more unique looking animals. So it pretty much comes down to that, unfortunately.


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 2, 2013)

InterestingOtaku said:


> and they're not all the same and there is some variation between them, and I wouldn't be surprised if Marshal/Julian were meant to be gay, sorta like how Gracie was a male transgender.



I don't think Gracie is a transgender female. I think Gracie is a male in Japan and a female everywhere else.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 2, 2013)

Candace Flynn said:
			
		

> A unicorn. A unicorn, Stacy!


Unicorns


----------



## Mixxi (Sep 2, 2013)

He is a unicorn and unicorns are awesome and magical! Plus I think his design is cute. His shut eyes just make him look happy.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2013)

If I knew he was this popular, I would've sold him. But he moved out.


----------



## princelio (Sep 2, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Idk... Why are unicorns so popular anyway? Little girls (and some guys) love them, yet all I see is *a  genetically weaponized horse with a sword sticking out of it's face*



_how is this not cool to you
_
Anyway he doesn't have black eyes, he's wearing eyeshadow which is neat  He has cool hair too, and idk he just has a pretty design. People like pretty/cute villagers, and unicorns who say 'glitter' are also an added bonus! (I also like that his design includes the closed eyes with eyelashes but that's just something I tend to like in character design)

But yeah like others have said, he's unique too. None of the other horses have a horn, he's the only unicorn  Nintendo made some nice unique animals this go round, with Zucker, Merengue, Drago, etc for animals that have 'edited' parts of them to look like other things.

Marshal is just popular because he's adorable. It's cute when tiny sweet things are grumpy, like a kitten or a little kid. But I really adore the squirrel model so I might be biased.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 2, 2013)

I guess as he's new and is a one of a kind rather than the other horses who are just horses!
Personally I'm not a fan!
I'd rather get cute one like Erik and Kyle and my all time favourite 


Spoiler: who is it? you ask



PANGO!!!!


----------



## Lin (Sep 2, 2013)

The reasons for Julian have been stated a lot so I'll just say why I think Marshal is popular... he's just so grumpy looking and he's small so it makes for an adorable combination. xD Weird thing is that he doesn't act grumpy at all though, but that just gives him more contrast and I like that! Plus I find squirrels cute in general. :3


----------



## sweetfire (Sep 2, 2013)

I just find marshal to be adorable. He is tiny and cute. My town mostly consists of white and blue animals so I would like to keep it that theme


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 2, 2013)

No idea..
in my opinion Julian is REALLY ugly  ew


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 2, 2013)

Probably because he's a unicorn, as most say. I absolutely hate him; he was my first villager to move into my town on top of my original five, and where did he put his house? RIGHT next to mine! He is very annoying, and will be the next villager I make move, thankfully.


----------



## Bones (Sep 2, 2013)

He's adorable. The unicorn thing isn't really a big deal to me (although it still is kinda cool), but I love the fact that he's an epically androgynous dude who breaks the stereotype that only gay men wear make-up and what-not (because that is so untrue it's not even funny. And let's not even get started on the "all gay men are feminine and if you're a guy that's feminine you must be gay" bull..), yet that balances out perfectly with his masculine personality.

That and the fact that's he's flirty as heck. It's amusingly endearing.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 2, 2013)

So you don't know why Marshal is popular but he's one of your dreamies? XD

I don't get the hype about Julian either, but I like him because he's a unicorn c:


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 2, 2013)

Julian is okay to me, I guess.  It would be cool to have him - I don't hate him, but I don't totally love him either.
As of Marshal...I just always thought he was cute, and I love his catchphrase!^^  I don't go crazy for him; honestly, I don't know why some people do.  I would _love_ to have him, though!
Please don't offer to give him up, guys.  I'm not trading any of my villagers or taking anyone else's, so please don't ask...


----------



## ForestRabbit (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not even a horse or a unicorn person-- I think he's adorable! Then again, I like smug characters in general-- and it's rare for me to find all sorts of mammal ugly. 

With Julian and Marshal they're the flirty versions of David Bowie or Prince in town. I really enjoy how Animal Crossing characters aren't too stereotypical in gender.


----------



## Leebles (Sep 2, 2013)

A lot of the Smugs are not cute _at all_. So when you get that adorable personality (they're insecure and geeky and sweet hiding under a suave/sophisticated exterior) paired with an adorable model, people will go freaking nuts. Honestly, I love the Smug type so much because they remind me of Tom Haverford from Parks and Rec a lot. 

What confuses me is why Julian and Marshal are more popular than other really cute smugs like Shep or Kidd. I already said this in another thread, but if I hadn't hung out with Marshal so much before coming to this forum and seeing how popular he is, I would have traded him for a cat a while ago. For real though, if they made a smug cat type the Animal Crossing community would implode on itself.


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 2, 2013)

I dunno, tbh. He's a little too contrived and snowflake-y for my tastes. But I do wonder if some of the gijinkas of him out there have contributed to some kind of fandom mythologizing.


----------



## Bea (Sep 2, 2013)

I feel the same way. I was really excited for him to move in because he's a unicorn, but I won't hesitate to let him move out when the time comes. I'll probably give him to a nice member here at random when he does eventually move.


----------



## Heir (Sep 2, 2013)

I guess its because he's special. Special as in he stands out from the other horses, kind of like how Drago stands out from the other Alligators.


----------



## jPottie (Sep 2, 2013)

Not sure, I have him in my town and I don't really care for him. If he asks to move I might try to trade him for Stitches but chances are higher that I'll just let him jump into the void.


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 2, 2013)

The fact that he's a unicorn probably has a lot to do with it.
I think he's alright, but there's plenty of other smug villagers I'd rather have.


----------



## Dozer (Sep 2, 2013)

Even without the horn I think he'd still be very popular. He has a pleasant color scheme, cool looking hair, and a really neat house. Plus the whole effeminate thing that tumblr girls go insane over.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 2, 2013)

Part of it might be that he's popular because he's popular. As in he might feel more special to some people because he's in such high demand.


----------



## Jordandelion (Sep 2, 2013)

If he didn't have the horn, Julian would just be a regular horse and a lot less people would like/want him. It's the horn of the unicorn~


----------



## Chu (Sep 2, 2013)

Julian is so cute <3 if I had room in my town, I'd totally be after him.


----------



## Saphy (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, I personally like his colouring and androgynous look, plus his creepy cool white eyes. Also he's smug, one of the best personalities. And yeah, the whole unicorn thing helps too. It's all down to personal taste, everyone likes different things. I suppose the fact he's very sought after increases the hype as well.


----------



## Team (Sep 2, 2013)

He looks emo to me. xD


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm glad Julian has his eyes closed most of the time, his pupil-less open eyes kinda freak me the hell out D;


----------



## Ade4265 (Sep 2, 2013)

Because he's a transvestite.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 2, 2013)

_My Little Pony~
My Little Pony~_
Almost broke out into song there.
Me liking MLP is the only reason I want him. Other then that, I have no craps to give him.
Before I decided I wanted him today for my perfect town, I would hav sold him for millions.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 2, 2013)

He's a unicorn..everybody loves unicorns.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Sep 3, 2013)

I dont like him .. had him in my town for a while but gave him away


----------



## clovetic (Sep 3, 2013)

words cannot explain it. i just dig julian :3


----------



## Touko (Sep 3, 2013)

Why?
One answer.

Unicorn.

P.S: Diss my Marshal and I'll be the one to punch you in the eye


----------



## Farobi (Sep 3, 2013)

An ugly one at that.

Sorry but tbh i don't find the hype on both of them :/


----------



## Neu (Sep 3, 2013)

First, he is a new resident.
Second, he's a unicorn.
Third... he's the unicorn.


----------



## bootie101 (Sep 3, 2013)

! Cause he's a pretty blue! I love colourful neighbours. I don't really want dull colours.. So pretty much love all the pink blue and crazy animals


----------



## AuraSphereRiolu (May 25, 2014)

I only like Julian cause he was my 1st camper and the game robot unicorn attack!


----------



## akidas (May 25, 2014)

Its all down to unique desing like most popualr villagers!


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 25, 2014)

I dont like Julian either, but I like Marshall cause I think he is really cute.


----------



## brockbrock (May 25, 2014)

I loved Julian when he first moved into my town, but since then I slowly grew to dislike him as I found him creepy (his white eyes specifically). When he pinged me to stop I actually let him go (I wish I would have at least given him away to someone who would appreciate him but I completely messed up with that...). 

I tend to love a lot of the tier 1 villagers (Merengue, Lolly, Ankha, Zucker, Fang to name a few) but Julian I just don't like anymore.  It does seem like out of the most popular villagers though that Julian has the most divisive reaction by players.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 25, 2014)

Well he's a unicorn.
Everybody loves unicorns.

Except me, I'm not fond of Julian in the slightest. He's alright in my book.


----------



## MayorSaki (May 25, 2014)

I guess it's because he's unicorn or something like that. I don't get him either though  Buut I love Marshal and I understand that he's popular, cause he's adorable male squirrel after all.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (May 25, 2014)

this was posted in 2013, lel


----------



## Hypno KK (May 25, 2014)

I think he's popular because of his design since he's a unicorn. I guess his house decoration helps too, I'm not a Julian fan but I like the way his house is decorated. I don't see the appeal myself otherwise (and I totally don't get why people love Marshal so much above the other squirrels) but I guess everyone just has a different taste.


----------



## Yui Z (May 25, 2014)

I personally don't like Julian. When I first met him in my town, I thought he was a girl because he's so feminine it's unreal. There are so many better villagers in my opinion, such as Caroline, Drago, Phoebe etc. 

Julian is overrated just because he's a unicorn, and I've never really liked his voice anyway.


----------

